# 189 visa invitation received after my PTE result has expired



## vishnuk

Hello!
I received 189 visa invitation on Oct-2022 and it will be valid for two months. However, my PTE result has expired on June-2022. What shall I do now? Can I take the exam as soon as possible and apply the visa or do i need to reject this invite and wait for new invitation?
Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## RDStranger

vishnuk said:


> Hello!
> I received 189 visa invitation on Oct-2022 and it will be valid for two months. However, my PTE result and EOI expired on June-2022. What shall I do now? Can I take the exam as soon as possible and apply the visa or do i need to reject this invite and wait for new invitation?
> Please help me. Thanks.


There is a legal precedence to obtain new skills assessment (THAPA case) but not sure about the PTE - though the general interpretation of the legal ruling is that the allowance extends to PTE as well.

The bigger issue is if your EOI expired on June 2022, then I don't believe you can accept the invite anyways and hence not possible to submit your application. Let's see what other forum members say

*Skillselect - Immigration and citizenship*
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au › working-in-australia › s...

*EOIs in Skillselect*
Once you have completed your EOI, it is stored in SkillSelect and is valid for 2 years. Incomplete EOIs will also be stored for 2 years, but will not be eligible to receive an invitation.
You can access your EOI and update your information at any time. It is your responsibility to access your EOI and update your details if your circumstances change. It will be too late to update your EOI if you receive an invitation to lodge a visa application.


----------



## vishnuk

RDStranger said:


> There is a legal precedence to obtain new skills assessment (THAPA case) but not sure about the PTE - though the general interpretation of the legal ruling is that the allowance extends to PTE as well.
> 
> The bigger issue is if your EOI expired on June 2022, then I don't believe you can accept the invite anyways and hence not possible to submit your application. Let's see what other forum members say
> 
> *Skillselect - Immigration and citizenship*
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au › working-in-australia › s...
> 
> *EOIs in Skillselect*
> Once you have completed your EOI, it is stored in SkillSelect and is valid for 2 years. Incomplete EOIs will also be stored for 2 years, but will not be eligible to receive an invitation.
> You can access your EOI and update your information at any time. It is your responsibility to access your EOI and update your details if your circumstances change. It will be too late to update your EOI if you receive an invitation to lodge a visa application.


oh sorry, I renewed the EOI on July-2022 and its valid for two years. That's the reason I got invitation on Oct-2022. But I worry about the PTE exam.


----------



## RDStranger

vishnuk said:


> oh sorry, I renewed the EOI on July-2022 and its valid for two years. That's the reason I got invitation on Oct-2022. But I worry about the PTE exam.


Well better consult a Immigration agent/lawyer on this


----------

